# Solved: "To help protect your security"... error



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a homepage file stored on my local hard drive that opens when I start IE8. The information bar shows this error when it opens:



> To help protect your security, Internet Explorer has restricted this webpage from running scripts or ActiveX controls that could access your computer. Click here for options.


I originally coded the file about 10 years ago using Notepad, and never had this error until I made the mistake of editing it in Word 2003. Then stuff got added to what was originally plain vanilla HTML code, and since then the problem. I get the same error in IE6 and IE7, but not with Firefox.

I can't add the file to trusted sites because it is a file on my hard drive. And I don't want to disable running scripts or ActiveX for all sites, just for this file.

I have done some research that suggests there is a problem with the DOCTYPE in the file, but that is over my head (I learned HTML about 15 years ago when it was simple).

The file is attached (with htm extension changed to txt). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I have just run it through Dreamweavers remove word html markup for you. It has trimmed it right down and runs fine without warnings in IE6. You need to check it on your PC. I haven't validated the code or anything so you may want to do that yourself. Also remember not to use word to edit it in future 

Hope it helps


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank you very much for your help. I added the rest of the page back in (less the MS Word stuff) and it now runs without errors on my PC with IE8.


----------

